# GL224 Movement Accuracy



## Masterbetatesta

What is everyone getting in terms of accuracy for the GL224 movement? Personally, out of 4 GL224s, 2 are within -2/+2 per day, and 2 were +8 and +10 respectively. I returned and exchanged the ones that were fast, and kept the ones that are better than chronometer specs.

Currently loving my Combat 7 and Combat Sub, due to their amazing timekeeping. I'm not sure how long they'll remain that way, but damn. I can basically have them run at 0spd as long as I rest them on their crown at night. They both lose time during wear, and gain time while on its crown.


----------



## lvt

The consistency of time keeping is more important than the accuracy measured for different wearing habits. A watch that consistently gains 3s per day is better than a watch that gains 3s on wrist then loses 3s when in rest.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor M

Well I just read your post. Recalled that I had reset the time on Oct 1st at about 8 that night. So I checked and my Double Twelve is now 2 seconds slow two days later. So there you go. I always rest it crown up at night. For the first two months when new it was exactly 2 seconds fast every day and then, for some reason shifted to either keeping perfect time or dropping a second or two some days.

These aren't technically chronometer spec as that involves testing with varying temperatures, uncased. What can be said is that this is Rolex Superlative Chronometer spec which is -2/+2 per day cased.

Looking forward to my incoming Combat Sub.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

Yep, in your case, if you leave it overnight with its crown down, you'll regain those 2 seconds in a day or two. I found that my GL224s are about -2 in the desk diving positions, 0 crown up and +2 on its crown. I have a Timegrapher app on the iphone which is very useful.


----------



## salems

Masterbetatesta said:


> Yep, in your case, if you leave it overnight with its crown down, you'll regain those 2 seconds in a day or two. I found that my GL224s are about -2 in the desk diving positions, 0 crown up and +2 on its crown. I have a Timegrapher app on the iphone which is very useful.


Mine behave like yours resting, but in my wrist gains 1 sec in 3 hours. I suposse temperature make the movement run fast.


----------



## cariduro24

Here are the numbers for the 1st 24 hours on my Glycine Combat Sub Phantom. Not bad for break-in period. I will report in a week.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbetatesta

That's about how fast my other 2 Subs that I returned were. If you rest it crown up you may gain less per day.


----------



## salems

Masterbetatesta said:


> That's about how fast my other 2 Subs that I returned were. If you rest it crown up you may gain less per day.


The ones that run fast and you returned, did they run fast on the wrist only?
I mean , my combat run fast when i wear but resting is too accurate.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

it ran fast in every position. i have a timegrapher app on my phone. but with daily use and resting crown up at night (its slowest position) it still ran at about +5-7 spd.


----------



## cariduro24

cariduro24 said:


> Here are the numbers for the 1st 24 hours on my Glycine Combat Sub Phantom. Not bad for break-in period. I will report in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


2 More data points. So what I'm seeing is a watch very close, if not within COSC specs (-4, +6). I'm satisfied with it. I'll report again in a couple of days.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24

Masterbetatesta said:


> it ran fast in every position. i have a timegrapher app on my phone. but with daily use and resting crown up at night (its slowest position) it still ran at about +5-7 spd.


I guess that I can not expect the same accuracy of my $4k Omega. But not bad for a sub $500.00 watch. See my Omega Rattrapante numbers below, just for reference (An insane -.04) after a week.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbetatesta

i'd be very happy with +5 on a GL224. well within COSC for such an inexpensive watch.


----------



## Trevor M

Remembered this thread and just checked my watch again. It is now 6 seconds slow against the atomic clock. So that's 6 seconds lost over 10 days. Worn all day, each day, then rested crown up overnight. The most accurate watch I have ever owned is now officially a Glycine. Beat my past TAG Heuer, Damasko, Zenith, Oris Aquis and it cost less than any of them by some margin.



Trevor M said:


> Well I just read your post. Recalled that I had reset the time on Oct 1st at about 8 that night. So I checked and my Double Twelve is now 2 seconds slow two days later. So there you go. I always rest it crown up at night. For the first two months when new it was exactly 2 seconds fast every day and then, for some reason shifted to either keeping perfect time or dropping a second or two some days.
> 
> These aren't technically chronometer spec as that involves testing with varying temperatures, uncased. What can be said is that this is Rolex Superlative Chronometer spec which is -2/+2 per day cased.
> 
> Looking forward to my incoming Combat Sub.


----------



## marklv

Masterbetatesta said:


> What is everyone getting in terms of accuracy for the GL224 movement? Personally, out of 4 GL224s, 2 are within -2/+2 per day, and 2 were +8 and +10 respectively. I returned and exchanged the ones that were fast, and kept the ones that are better than chronometer specs.
> 
> Currently loving my Combat 7 and Combat Sub, due to their amazing timekeeping. I'm not sure how long they'll remain that way, but damn. I can basically have them run at 0spd as long as I rest them on their crown at night. They both lose time during wear, and gain time while on its crown.


If you are so concerned with accuracy then get a quartz. Eight seconds fast is well within acceptable limits for an automatic watch, and returning a watch for this reason alone is crazy in my opinion. I have a Glycine F104 that was 16 seconds fast a day out of the box; after demagnetizing it the accuracy improved to +7 seconds a day. I am keeping the watch.


----------



## Trevor M

Let's not forget how easy it is to regulate your watch yourself. If I had a watch which was consistently 8 seconds fast a day and I'd use my trusty $10 demagnetizer on it just in case, then I would simply do what I've done before and open the back of the watch with my $10 case opener and move the adjuster pointer or screw just a little bit and get it within a couple of seconds a day probably on the first try. It's very easy. Lots on the internet on this.

I make sure any mechanical watch I wear never loses or gains more than a minute in a month. Usually I have to set the date at the beginning of the month anyway, so I just set the time with the atomic clock and that's it. There is no reason not to have a modern Swiss watch that doesn't work that well. If your Swiss watch can't keep consistent decent time like that even with a little touch up on the regulation, then you do need to get rid of it and buy a decent one.


----------



## cariduro24

I just got a new Combat Sub 42mm. See below for the first data input. Will post updates within a week.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbetatesta

Trevor M said:


> Remembered this thread and just checked my watch again. It is now 6 seconds slow against the atomic clock. So that's 6 seconds lost over 10 days. Worn all day, each day, then rested crown up overnight. The most accurate watch I have ever owned is now officially a Glycine. Beat my past TAG Heuer, Damasko, Zenith, Oris Aquis and it cost less than any of them by some margin.


It could be because you're leaving it crown up. Crown up for me on these are the slowest position. I'd leave it crown down for a few days to regain those lost seconds.



marklv said:


> If you are so concerned with accuracy then get a quartz. Eight seconds fast is well within acceptable limits for an automatic watch, and returning a watch for this reason alone is crazy in my opinion. I have a Glycine F104 that was 16 seconds fast a day out of the box; after demagnetizing it the accuracy improved to +7 seconds a day. I am keeping the watch.


I have a few quartz watches, 2 of which are atomic. The 2 atomic watches are always accurate, while my other 2 are well under +6 seconds a month. I did demag the first Combat sub I had, with little to no effect. It was still +8-10 a day. I do have another ETA2824 watch, an Atlantic Worldmaster Original, that runs about 9 seconds fast a day. I don't feel the need to exchange that one, since it will see little wrist time. The combat sub and combat 7 are on my daily rotation. I have not had to make a correction on either one for a long time. I simply rest them either crown up or crown down depending on if its currently a few seconds fast or slow. Amazing accuracy....



Trevor M said:


> Let's not forget how easy it is to regulate your watch yourself. If I had a watch which was consistently 8 seconds fast a day and I'd use my trusty $10 demagnetizer on it just in case, then I would simply do what I've done before and open the back of the watch with my $10 case opener and move the adjuster pointer or screw just a little bit and get it within a couple of seconds a day probably on the first try. It's very easy. Lots on the internet on this.
> 
> I make sure any mechanical watch I wear never loses or gains more than a minute in a month. Usually I have to set the date at the beginning of the month anyway, so I just set the time with the atomic clock and that's it. There is no reason not to have a modern Swiss watch that doesn't work that well. If your Swiss watch can't keep consistent decent time like that even with a little touch up on the regulation, then you do need to get rid of it and buy a decent one.


Yep, I may regulate my Worldmaster someday, since it's very simple to do on the ETA2824-2. Probably not though. That one will only get worn with a suit, and I'm rarely in a suit.


----------



## jeff.d245

Ive owned my glycine incursore for only 1.5 days and its approx. 2 sec fast in 36 hrs. Im actually selling it for $275.00 shipped too.??


----------



## jeff.d245

Mine has the.sellita sw200-1. Its the glycine incursore 0045 model. After the past 4 days its now -1 sec in 48hrs. Wowsa. Up for grabs too. 250.00 shipped!!!! And on a hirsch heavy calf strap!!!!


----------



## scooter1

My double 12 runs a very consistent +20-25s/day.


----------



## salems

scooter1 said:


> My double 12 runs a very consistent +20-25s/day.


This non accuracy is too much, you should adjust it.


----------



## scooter1

I've been thinking about it. Bought it to one local watchmaker of some repute, who advised me to leave it alone, but I think I'll try another.


----------



## Trevor M

scooter1 said:


> I've been thinking about it. Bought it to one local watchmaker of some repute, who advised me to leave it alone, but I think I'll try another.


Don't take any more watches to that person.

Your watch has almost certainly been magnetized. I had an Oris Aquis which suddenly did the same thing. Plus 30 seconds every day where it had been within 4 to 5. I bought a $10 blue box demagnetizer on ebay. Fixed the problem in seconds. Anybody who enjoys wearing a mechanical watch should buy one -- we are subjected to all kinds of small magnetic fields all over the place, and any one of them can affect the little hairspring in your watch if they're strong enough.


----------



## scooter1

I tested it with a compass needle, and it didn't move at all, so it might be a magnetic problem, but I don't think so. This watch has been this way since I took off the sticker on the crystal. I've got an email in to another watchmaker -- Clock, Wristwatch and Pocket Watch Repairs, as this thread prompted me to jump back on the problem.


----------



## salems

How long does you own it ? , sometimes it needs a "break in" period before settle down. Mine i kept it working during 1 month c*ontinuously.*


----------



## scooter1

salems said:


> How long does you own it ? , sometimes it needs a "break in" period before settle down. Mine i kept it working during 1 month c*ontinuously.*


About 4 months of nearly daily wear

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor M

scooter1 said:


> I tested it with a compass needle, and it didn't move at all, so it might be a magnetic problem, but I don't think so. This watch has been this way since I took off the sticker on the crystal. I've got an email in to another watchmaker -- Clock, Wristwatch and Pocket Watch Repairs, as this thread prompted me to jump back on the problem.


The compass needle "test" is a canard. The thing which becomes magnetized which affects the timekeeping is the very small mass of metal called the hairspring. It will be magnetized only slightly and will not affect a compass needle.

Because of Islamic terrorism, there is a massive effort to test all mail for bombs and dangerous devices, so parcels in the mail are subjected to all sorts of magnetic fields from testing equipment while on their way to you or during any shipping. All watches I have had go through the mail in recent years have been magnetized except for a Damasko which has a built in anti-magnetic cage.


----------



## Masterbetatesta

I just demagged my Atlantic Worldmaster Original that has a 2824-2 movement, running about 9 sec fast a day. Still the same results on the timegrapher.


----------

